# Clearly weak as a kitten



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I thought I was doing fairly well with the strength. Started 2 year ago exactly benching 10kg weights... basically struggled to open a can of beans! 2 year on I thought I was coming on leaps and bounds benching 40kg bells for 6-8 reps. I've just googled "40kg dumbell press" and every man and his dog are throwing the ****ers out!!! Most of these fellas are built like racing snakes and literally hammering out 10 reps with them!!!!! Am I missing something here or do I REALLY need to do a long time of strength training?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

They're probably talking b0ll0cks.

There's no-one who looks like he weighs 10st in my gym who benches the 40kg db's.

The kids claiming they bench that much also drive white Audi's.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Don't focus too much On the weight mate, intensity is the key, don't worry about it, I do 40kg dumbells and not bothered if the guy next to me Is doing the 50's

You have done well, far too many ppl ego lifting!


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

40kg DBS ain't a bad weight mate! Good stuff! Now do some squats!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Weak, weak mate.

8 stone girls in my gym are curling the 40's. Step up you pussy


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It threw me right off last night that! One of the videos even had a comment saying "male or female?" because the person in the video was so skinny!!! I need to man up lol


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

u sure its 40kg dumbbells because most gyms in america use lbs for measuing weight


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I hoped that was the case but they all listed the weight in kgs :\


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

who cares what weights you are lifting? as long as you are training with correct form and intensity then thats what will make the difference... leave your ego at the door when you go the gym and just crack on with what your doing.

for some reason my bench press is weak compared to my other lifts... but it don't matter really, my chest is still growing so who cares


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> It threw me right off last night that! One of the videos even had a comment saying "male or female?" because the person in the video was so skinny!!! I need to man up lol


Link or nohermaphrodite


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

40's for 10 reps is no slouch mate. There's always somebody pressing more and there's always more people talking sh1te about what they press.

I'd say crack on as you have been but if your hitting 40's for 10 then it's time to crack out the 42's really!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

bulldogge said:


> who cares what weights you are lifting? as long as you are training with correct form and intensity then thats what will make the difference... leave your ego at the door when you go the gym and just crack on with what your doing.
> 
> for some reason my bench press is weak compared to my other lifts... but it don't matter really, my chest is still growing so who cares


Ah it's far from an ego thing mate just well aware strengh should be going up fast by now. Never mind I'll plod on!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

is it defo 2x40Kg dumbells they pressing?

my mate used to use to the total of the dumbells as the weight he was moving which created some very confusing convos lol.

he wasnt very strong but was telling me how he was doing 25kg dumbell press which i thought was alot for someone who could only just hit 30Kg mil press.

turned out he was doing 2x12.5 dumbells, not 2x25kg dumbells.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Quick example. Ok he's hardly tiny but still, he's flinging those buggers up!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

mate i've squated 180kg for 5, deadlift 190kg and my max db press is 40kgs.

everyone has their own strength, mines is legs and back.

i know guys who can press a fair weight and have ****e pecks, dont sweat it!


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

GeordieSteve said:


> Quick example. Ok he's hardly tiny but still, he's flinging those buggers up!


his arms aint exactly tiny mate!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Anything under 100kg is pretty average (total amount) if you're on gear you should realistically be lifting more on cycle..


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Fat said:


> Anything under 100kg is pretty average (total amount) if you're on gear you should realistically be lifting more on cycle..


And there's my point... I'm on test and deca right now :\


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

I definetly wouldn concern yourself too much with it. Training is a personal thing. It doesnt matter if the guy next to you is doing more. You were happy with your gains before you saw some other guy doing it so that to me says you should still be happy with it full stop. Dont compare yourself to others too much. Just because someone isn't massive doesnt mean they arent strong.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I could press 60's if I thought it necessary but I'd rather press 40's in a much slower and deliberate fashion than the guy in the vid and get increased muscle stimulation and growth.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> And there's my point... I'm on test and deca right now :\


Well you shouldn't worry if you're lifting more or increasing the intensity from the previous week but if you aren't maybe you're not getting your 7-8 hours sleep or your nutrition is off a little.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

To be fair yeah your right, I was using 35kg bells a couple of month ago and have only just started on the 40s so it is coming on (we don't have 37.5's at my gym). I'll put it down to "must try harder"


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Also things like a weak core could be stopping you from progression, make sure you do heavy compounds.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> I could press 60's if I thought it necessary but I'd rather press 40's in a much slower and deliberate fashion than the guy in the vid and get increased muscle stimulation and growth.


Have you seen how big you are though!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you seen how big you are though!


HaHa. Don't tell me you're not making eyes at those sexy 60's in the corner lol....


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Its hard not to care about weight when your form in bang on. I like it when Ive lifted a personal best knowing I was lifting it properly. But as said its easy to concentrate purely on weight and end up with jerking ****e form. Took this from another thread, kai knows the crack:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I know a 10st girl who can bench the 40kg dumbbells, infact I know a few and ligther than that who can do that in fairness.

Without sounding rude but aside a dozen or so members on here many are not very strong, especially for thier size - ultimately though it comes down to what your goal is.

How much weight have you gained in the time you have been training, if not as much as you like then prehaps a good focus on strength is what you need to improve.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Valid point chaps, maybe I've just been a little disapointed and not seeing the important side of things. Cheers


----------



## rchippex (Jan 20, 2012)

dusher said:


> Its hard not to care about weight when your form in bang on. I like it when Ive lifted a personal best knowing I was lifting it properly. But as said its easy to concentrate purely on weight and end up with jerking ****e form. Took this from another thread, kai knows the crack:


One of my favourite thoughts in the gym now, that I also got from that video a while back, and one which I remind myself a lot of is that I want to be a bodybuilder and not a weightlifter. There is a big difference really.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe do a small strength cycle like 5x5 or 5/3/1 and see how you are then

basic bodybuilding training style does very little for strength to be honest

you will also gain some impressive dense muscle doing a strength routine


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> maybe do a small strength cycle like 5x5 or 5/3/1 and see how you are then
> 
> basic bodybuilding training style does very little for strength to be honest
> 
> you will also gain some impressive dense muscle doing a strength routine


Something I've often considered. Would this be well matched with coming off cycle to help keep gains or should I stick oto hypertrophy training for that?


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Meh... I used to concern myself with numbers but TBH the mirror tells me I am getting where I want to be. I used to try to hit the big KGs and looking back my form was ****e! This showed in my gains.

I have now started again after getting lardy (4.5st lost) and focused on form over poundage and I have gained more muscle than I had before in only a short space of time by focusing on really squeezing out the reps not just throwing them about


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Something I've often considered. Would this be well matched with coming off cycle to help keep gains or should I stick oto hypertrophy training for that?


I would do yes

I find my strength is pretty much the same on or off just recovery is tougher after heavy session

pretty much all my pb's were done off cycle with no pct lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

The weights should be labelled alphabetically rather than 5, 10, 15, 20kg etc etc, that way people would be more likely to leave their ego at the door.

I don't worry too much about what I lift, just give all I can and make gradual progress, as long as you're progressing, the numbers don't matter. There are no short cuts, you start from where you start and that's that, **** what joe bloggs can lift.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Love the way everyone cry's EGO

haha alot of people use progressive resistance training to train for bodybuilding and use weight as the progress

beating the log book every session

look at coleman, stan eff, jonnie jackson, and loads of amateurs that train like this

just because they want to get strong doesnt mean they do it for ego

IT WORKS


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

You wanna be a weightlifter or bodybuilder, if its the lifter i'd be worried! if not focus on contracting that ****!


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I train in my garage so my lifts are between me and no-one else. (unless of course they come into my garage and read my chalkboard that is)

For me it's always about form, that Kai Greene vid has just re-emphasised it.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> I train in my garage so my lifts are between me and no-one else. (unless of course they come into my garage and read my chalkboard that is)
> 
> For me it's always about form, that Kai Greene vid has just re-emphasised it.


x2


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

superdazzler said:


> I train in my garage so my lifts are between me and no-one else. (unless of course they come into my garage and read my chalkboard that is)
> 
> For me it's always about form, that Kai Greene vid has just re-emphasised it.


so if people use good form on 40k dbells you think that cool or just ego lifting

i can understand ppl flaming if ppl use bad form but nobody has even seen the vid he mentioned and everyones saying ego ego ego


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> Love the way everyone cry's EGO
> 
> haha alot of people use progressive resistance training to train for bodybuilding and use weight as the progress
> 
> ...


Too right,if you train the same,youl always look the same,you need constant progression in weight

and intensity.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

mal said:


> Too right,if you train the same,youl always look the same,you need constant progression in weight
> 
> and intensity.


Often the reason people dont grow. I try to beat it every week be it by a rep of by weight. Doesnt always happen as many factors like lack of sleep etc but its always the target.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> so if people use good form on 40k dbells you think that cool or just ego lifting
> 
> i can understand ppl flaming if ppl use bad form but nobody has even seen the vid he mentioned and everyones saying ego ego ego


************************************************

No, no way. If someones using 40's with good form then thats brilliant.

What i'm saying is that I wont use weights that are clearly too heavy for me just so i can make my chalkboard look better


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Often the reason people dont grow. I try to beat it every week be it by a rep of by weight. Doesnt always happen as many factors like lack of sleep etc but its always the target.


************************************

This for me too, at least one extra rep every time if possible


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I wanted to pack it all in on Monday when I went in for a chest session (I'm back at my old gym now which, I don't have as good a feel for this place as the gym I train in in Manchester) and so I started with the dumbbells, the usual, 20kg warmup and then straight onto 34kg dumbbells planned to do 5 sets of 8, couldn't, I struggled doing sets of 6! (I usually do 5 sets of 8 with 35kg on incline) and some old man, easily in his 50s in terrible shape pressing 45s for sets of 4 as if it's nothing!!

:angry:

Most of my sessions since I've been back in Newcastle have been turd, I just can't get any rhythm here like I do in Manchester.


----------



## soob the dug (Apr 12, 2011)

as mentioned by another, do you work on your core muscles??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Mingster said:


> HaHa. Don't tell me you're not making eyes at those sexy 60's in the corner lol....


Not at the moment due to a rib injury but I shall have them one day!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

how much whey are you taking? are you allowing yourelf a recovery


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

Do you mean 40KG total or 40KG on each side?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Each side.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Yeah each side.

Taking in a lot of protein due to being on the gear

It's seriously not an ego thing... as mentioned before it's all part of progressive overload, maybe I expect to be overloading a lot faster than I actually am. If it's not that important I'm fine to crack on and get heavier as and when I can


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yeah each side.
> 
> Taking in a lot of protein due to being on the gear
> 
> It's seriously not an ego thing... as mentioned before it's all part of progressive overload, maybe I expect to be overloading a lot faster than I actually am. If it's not that important I'm fine to crack on and get heavier as and when I can


what you routine like currently mate

Alot of people rate 5x5 highely for size and strength

i train alternating between 1/3/5-6 rep range and am progressing well using this


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

It varies mate but normally aim for 4 sets of 6-8 reps for the big lifts (normally flat and incline bench) then throw in some dips then maybe crossovers (FST7s) to burn out at the end. I'll be taking your advice on the 5x5 over PCT mate. Sounds a fine plan


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Yeah each side.
> 
> Taking in a lot of protein due to being on the gear
> 
> It's seriously not an ego thing... as mentioned before it's all part of progressive overload, maybe I expect to be overloading a lot faster than I actually am. If it's not that important I'm fine to crack on and get heavier as and when I can


Try adding just a couple of 2kg to each side of the bar every couple of weeks. You will not really notice it but, do this for as long as you can, obvioulsy you will reach a limit, but you will be amazed at how you will improve over a year.

Just make sure that you stick to the sets and reps that you would do with the original weight.

But most importantly do not get a hang up with how much weight you can push, it is how fit and healthy you are that really counts.( Looking good also counts.)

Leave your ego at the gym door.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea tis a nice warm up weight those 40kg dumbbells


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Skinny guys flaming form - UKM always delivers.

You do realise that top pro's train differently don't you? Kai likes to be strict, good on him. Ronnie used a lot of cheat reps, did ok I suppose.

It's all about what works for an individual.

The vital point in the gym as Rick has touched on this is hard ****ing work and constantly hammering the weights time and time again to force the body outside it's comfort zone.

If half the manlets on here put as much effort into working out as they do arguing specifics on the internet they wouldn't be manlets anymore.


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

i weigh 11 and a half stone and can comfortably bench the 40kg dumbells for reps

not done it in ages though as ive realised it isnt a sign of strength what so ever and probably the most unfunctional exercise ever


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> how much whey are you taking? are you allowing yourelf a recovery


lmao


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

GeordieSteve said:


> I thought I was doing fairly well with the strength. Started 2 year ago exactly benching 10kg weights... basically struggled to open a can of beans! 2 year on I thought I was coming on leaps and bounds benching 40kg bells for 6-8 reps. I've just googled "40kg dumbell press" and every man and his dog are throwing the ****ers out!!! Most of these fellas are built like racing snakes and literally hammering out 10 reps with them!!!!! Am I missing something here or do I REALLY need to do a long time of strength training?


Yes you REALLY need a long time training full stop 

Some people have it easier than others but getting bigger and stronger takes years and years. DOn't be put off by people lifting more or looking smaller lifting the same. Just keep focusing on getting yourself stronger in the big exercises and you will do fine. 40kg dumbell press is pretty good going - there are not many people who can do them. I see hundreds of people training every day so I have a good insight into the reality behind the BS stories people post on the internet.

Oh and ignore all the people who say things like "it's not about what weight you use" or "your muscle doesn't know what weights on the bar". They say that becasue it makes them feel better and saves them putting more effort in lifting more weight.

Form should remain constant and weight should increase over time. That's how every man and his dog gets bigger.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

David2012 said:


> i weigh 11 and a half stone and can comfortably bench the 40kg dumbells for reps
> 
> *not done it in ages though as ive realised it isnt a sign of strength what so ever and probably the most unfunctional exercise ever*


Unfunctional? I'm fairly sure having your single arm in the frontal plane is probably the most common function of the body


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

David2012 said:


> i weigh 11 and a half stone and can comfortably bench the 40kg dumbells for reps
> 
> not done it in ages though as ive realised it isnt a sign of strength what so ever and probably the most unfunctional exercise ever


Well I'm impressed for the weight of you bud. Unless of course your a 4ft meat head lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

David2012 said:


> i weigh 11 and a half stone and can comfortably bench the 40kg dumbells for reps
> 
> not done it in ages though as ive realised it isnt a sign of strength what so ever and probably the most unfunctional exercise ever


Are you the same guy who does one armed chin ups?


----------

